# Orijen LBP, how much for 9week old?



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm totally confused how much I should feed him when I get my new pup.

I just purchased Orijen LBP. I will be getting my new puppy in a week or two (he will be 8.5 or 9.5 weeks at that time) and was curious how much I should feed him. 

At 7 weeks, the breeder said he is about 13lbs. I looked at the feeding guidelines on the orijen site, and the large breed formula states for 55-65lbs range, he should get 1 3/4cups since he will fall into the 1.5-3month range when I have him. Or do I feed him 2cups since he is projected to be 80-90lbs. 

The regular Orijen puppy food breaks down how much to feed based on age in weeks with lower weights. 

So do I feed LBP for projected weight or something else?!? 

Maybe I am making more out of it than it has to be, but I'm lost.:help:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I just feed as much as they want to eat three times a day until they start to get pudgy. This works for most puppies. There are a few puppies that will eat until they burst and those you have to limit feed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I really watch my puppy and the amounts change as they grow. Better a bit lean than fat, that's what can add to later hip problems.

Find out the amount the breeder was feeding whatever they were feeding and use that as a base amount. I usually feed at least twice a day when they first get to my house at 7 weeks, but then go to twice a day for the rest of their lives. 

At one point my Glory B was up to about 4 cups (2 c twice a day) but now at 14 months is down to about 2 cups daily (plus liberal training treats during the day and in her Purple Squirrel Dude). So it changes as they grow, varies with the amount of exercise you can give them (winter is bad for me and the girls  ), and other variables. 

The amount on the bag is always a GENERAL guideline, and use the size they are not that they are going to be. You have to keep in mind, they are trying to sell dog food, so usually I have found them to be overly generous on the amounts for my dogs.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I really watch my puppy and the amounts change as they grow. Better a bit lean than fat, that's what can add to later hip problems.
> 
> Find out the amount the breeder was feeding whatever they were feeding and use that as a base amount. I usually feed at least twice a day when they first get to my house at 7 weeks, but then go to twice a day for the rest of their lives.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help! I will find out how much the breeder is feeding. 

As far as what orijen LBP says to feed, I just want to make sure I am understanding correctly. If my puppy is approximately 16lbs at 9 weeks when I get him, then I would feed about 1/2 cup per day?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

unloader said:


> As far as what orijen LBP says to feed, I just want to make sure I am understanding correctly. If my puppy is approximately 16lbs at 9 weeks when I get him, then I would feed about 1/2 cup per day?


No! You feed based on his age and his estimated size at maturity. GSDs should fall within the 65-90 pound range, so that would be my starting point, which is 2 to 2-1/4 cups per day for a 1-3 month old puppy. As MRL stated, that's a general guideline, so adjust as necessary to keep him in proper condition - lean, but not skinny, and definitely not fat.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> and use the size they are not that they are going to be.


This is why I interpreted feeding based on the actual size of the puppy and not the projected size. I now understand to feed on projected full grown weight.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> No! You feed based on his age and his estimated size at maturity. GSDs should fall within the 65-90 pound range, so that would be my starting point, which is 2 to 2-1/4 cups per day for a 1-3 month old puppy. As MRL stated, that's a general guideline, so adjust as necessary to keep him in proper condition - lean, but not skinny, and definitely not fat.


Ok, now I am clear. Thank you. I understand they are guidelines, I just wanted to make sure I will be providing the correct nutrition for my puppy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think what's confusing is that MOST puppy foods have guidelines on the bag that area based on the actual weight of the puppy. I fed Halo Orijen LBP, and it's one of the few that base their recommendations on the projected adult weight.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I think what's confusing is that MOST puppy foods have guidelines on the bag that area based on the actual weight of the puppy. I fed Halo Orijen LBP, and it's one of the few that base their recommendations on the projected adult weight.


This is exactly the reason I was confused. Thank you for helping out.


----------

